# Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?



## Radio (Aug 7, 2006)

If there is enough interest PEU will do a run of these just like the HDS/PD run he has almost completed now. Please list your interest and amount of units desired.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=121767


----------



## Radio (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*


----------



## russtang (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

Two for me.


----------



## BladeZealot (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

i'm in for 3


----------



## Icarus (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'll take two.


----------



## malcontent (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'm in for at least one.


----------



## PEU (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

OMG 

Yeah, I can do these too, but please let me finish the ones I'm making  

*Radio: since you started this thread, its your duty to keep the interest list* :nana:


Pablo


----------



## NewBie (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

When were you planning on doing the Tungsten version PEU, before or after the Stainless Steel?


----------



## PEU (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

No wayyyyyyy, SS is far more than enough for an Aluminium body or even titanium :laughing:   


Pablo


----------



## Morelite (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'm interested in at least 4 of them.


----------



## Radio (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*



PEU said:


> OMG
> 
> Yeah, I can do these too, but please let me finish the ones I'm making
> 
> ...




No problem PEU, that was my intent!!!! BTW, I'm in for four!

:buddies:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

Thanks for doing this, Radio!!!! :thumbsup:


I would be in for 4 of these!!!

2 with trits
2 smoothies


Sweeeeet.......

WP


----------



## DFiorentino (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'd be in for 2?

-DF


----------



## boomboots (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I´d like 1. If shipped worldwide thats is.

//Boom


----------



## Lips (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

2 for me...


----------



## cqbdude (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

Im in for 4 of these beauties.....


----------



## Catman10 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'm in for one (with trit holes).
Brice


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

1 x Trit
1 x Smooth

And please let PEU alone until he is finished the ones for the HDS/PD 

I wonder if GregW is prepared to do another round of group buys for the trits?


----------



## Cliffnopus (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'll take three...with trits.

Cliff


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I would be in for TWO bezels without holes.

Hopefully this run will get enough interrest for PEU to start a run !


----------



## COMMANDR (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'm interested in two...with tritium holes.

Gary


----------



## Vifam (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'm in for one.
Thanks,


----------



## cryhavok (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

In for 1 with tritium holes...


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

Interesting! I counted 41 at this point!
What's the minimum number of units for a run to be launch? 50?


----------



## Radio (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*


----------



## PEU (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*



Radio said:


> Probably in the area of 200 to 250, any less and this will NOT happen. I will leave this open for another week to see if interest increases. Thanks!



Above 100 units I could ask (asking is free, isn't it ), they would be a little more than if a large batch is made.


Pablo


----------



## dmdrewitt (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'm in for 2


----------



## PEU (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

While I was at the CNC Shop today I asked about this bezels too, they told me two prices one for 100 and other for 200 or more units.

Your prices if only 100 are made is $33each and for 200 or more units being made is $28. Shipping worldwide would be $6 for up to 6 units.

BTW, the other bezels are being made right now.

Spread the voice 


Pablo


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

Not bad at all!

Still I'd like to reduce my interrest to ONE bezel only, without tritium holes... (I have unextectedly catched a titanium one from BST lately  !)


----------



## trivergata (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'd be in for 1


----------



## Roboholic (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I just need one with holes.
I did not even know that you were doing a 27mm run. Sweeeeeet
Must have missed it in the other thread.
Robo


----------



## flashlight (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

One for me please. These will fit the MaxLite right?


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'm in for two, tritium to be decided.


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

2 smoothies.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

By the way, I would prefer if these bezel rings have *SIX* teeth in them as opposed to the EIGHT teeth that was on McGizmo's limited Ti 27mm ring offering.

:thumbsup: WP


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I think this is a worthy project. I do wonder how much they will weigh.


----------



## Danintex (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

double post


----------



## Danintex (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

Need a least one with Trit slots. I'm with Wave- like SIX better.


----------



## Radio (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*


----------



## Norm (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

Where will the trits be coming from for these? I missed out on ordering them for my HDS bezel.

Norm


----------



## vacuum3d (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

1 for me please.

ernest


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'm in for 2. You guys are killing me!

MM


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

Retracted:



OFcource there are many other lights that is in the need of some Bezelification.

Aleph3
SF U2,KROMA, same size bezel
KL4,KL1,L1,E2D,E2E,E1E same bezel size i believe. .
PKEF 

etc etc..



Benny


----------



## gregw (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*



Norm said:


> Where will the trits be coming from for these? I missed out on ordering them for my HDS bezel.
> 
> Norm



I will post a B/S/T thread in late August for some extra green tritiums. If there is enough interest for this 27mm bezel to be built, I can also start another group buy for the buyers here.


----------



## GJW (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'd probably be in for 1.
Any chance of designing one that looks equally good on the Aleph and the 27LT?


----------



## flashlight (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*



gregw said:


> I will post a B/S/T thread in late August for some extra green tritiums. If there is enough interest for this 27mm bezel to be built, I can also start another group buy for the buyers here.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm and Aleph1 Heads?*

Please make mine one with and one without slots for tritium.

Thanks,
MM


----------



## Radio (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

I have been told by some that these will also fit Maxlite heads!!!

List updated in 2nd post


----------



## cryhavok (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd be interested in one...


----------



## flashlight (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*



Radio said:


> I have been told by some that these will also fit Maxlite heads!!!
> 
> List updated in 2nd post



That's what I want it for!


----------



## billybright (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

One for me please!


----------



## dirkp (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

i'm in with 2


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## PEU (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

if we reach 100 is a go, you can count me for one, I have an aleph1 


Pablo


----------



## flashlight (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*



PEU said:


> if we reach 100 is a go, you can count me for one, I have an aleph1
> 
> 
> Pablo



I think that would make it only 65 more to go! C'mon you guys!


----------



## tdurand (Aug 30, 2006)

I'd be down for two w/trit.


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll take 50


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 30, 2006)

4sevens said:


> I'll take 50



Wooo Hooo! We're almost there now!

MM


----------



## vacuum3d (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

With 7777's order, we're at 106 according to my math.


----------



## dirkp (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

please make an update from the list 


i dont want that you forget me


----------



## Radio (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*


----------



## freeman4ever (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'll take 2.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

2 for me please.


----------



## boomboots (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

Will there be a run for this now when over 100 is pre-booked?


----------



## PEU (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

yes


----------



## Radio (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm down for at least one...

**Edit** Please make mine with Trit slots...


----------



## karlthev (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

I'm in for two.


Karl


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Sep 4, 2006)

I didn't see this mentioned in any of the earlier posts so I'll ask. Will this fit the 27LT? Either way I'll still take one. I'm fix'in to pull the trigger on a 27LT, so I need to know if it'll fit it or not. If it doesn't, I guess I need to buy an Aleph for my new bezel.


----------



## Radio (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

Gotcha TX and Karl, will be updated shortly.


----------



## Fringe (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

I am interested in a tritium.

Thanks.


----------



## DFiorentino (Sep 19, 2006)

Almost two weeks without a new post??? 

-DF


----------



## dmdrewitt (Sep 20, 2006)

If I could alter my interest from 2 bezels to 1 please.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

Put me down for one (with trit holes *edit).


----------



## Reima (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

I will take one with tritium holes.
RC


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll take one with tritium holes. Thanks!


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

Make the teeth on the bezel long, like on the L6P


----------



## Radio (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*


----------



## dmdrewitt (Oct 1, 2006)

> I didn't see this mentioned in any of the earlier posts so I'll ask. Will this fit the 27LT?



Anyone?


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 1, 2006)

It will fit,but will look weird.


Yaesomofo is making some with a perfect fit here:
Linky


These will look awsome on all the other Lights Aleph1,Maxlite,TnC SF with 27mm reflector 


Oh,
Put me up for 2 of these Rings please  *Deleted!*

*Ah..i see 4sevens has some on order,i will buy some from him then.
That way i dont have to put in the Trits myself 

Sorry for the mixup.
* 


Benny


----------



## wasBlinded (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

I would take one, without trit holes.


----------



## dmdrewitt (Oct 2, 2006)

> *Ah..i see 4sevens has some on order,i will buy some from him then.
> That way i dont have to put in the Trits myself
> 
> Sorry for the mixup.*



Me too. I'll buy from 4sevens with trits installed.

Please remove me from the list.


----------



## boomboots (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

How are things going?


----------



## PEU (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

required tools were purchased, I need to finish with the pineapple bodies first  Thanks


Pablo


----------



## aosty (Oct 21, 2006)

One holey for me.


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Oct 23, 2006)

PEU said:


> I need to finish with the pineapple bodies first  Thanks
> 
> Pablo


No problems with that. I just hope that these bezels may fit the head you were talking about doing in this thread. :laughing:


----------



## ICUDoc (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm in for two for the TnC SF-series (thinking about tritium- if need to decide now then yes for both)
Imagine the 27mm head and 160 lumens of Cree XR-E!

I can't wait!


----------



## cryhavok (Oct 30, 2006)

I regretfully have to revoke my interst. Sorry for any inconveniences.


----------



## billybright (Nov 3, 2006)

Please remove me from the interest list,

I'll also get mine with the trits installed from 4sevens.

Thanks!




dmdrewitt said:


> Me too. I'll buy from 4sevens with trits installed.
> 
> Please remove me from the list.


----------



## Doug (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

Oh wow.... I was going to say "put me down for 4", but then I would have to install the trits.. hmmm ... ok, so, what other heads will this fit? I have 2 A1's (that already have bezel's, but no trit's, I love me them trit's  I have an A2 with 3 in it's bezel, wonderful stuff) .... Now, what material will they be made of? Stainless? Ti? If stainless, what composition? Could it be the same stainless as they used in the Chrysler building, that being Nirosta (a high grade stainless steel) ... wouldn't the bezel need to be 6 tooth to allow space for the trit's?


----------



## flashlight (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

I hope these will be ready in time for the Maxlite's arrival.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

can some body help i have purchased a ss bezel for a A19 cree xr-e ,but how do i remove the old bezel i have tried and i am ruining mt A19 it wont come out , thanks to anyone that can help


----------



## flashlight (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*



TITAN1833 said:


> can some body help i have purchased a ss bezel for a A19 cree xr-e ,but how do i remove the old bezel i have tried and i am ruining mt A19 it wont come out , thanks to anyone that can help




Not sure if TNC has any more left - see here. Maybe you could try to PM him there.


----------



## DFiorentino (Dec 9, 2006)

-DF


----------



## Reima (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*


----------



## flashlight (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Interest in SS crenelated bezel with TRITIUM holes for 27mm Maxlite and Aleph1 Heads?*

My MaxLite is here already.... :candle:


----------

